# Used MeadowCreek



## pstores (Apr 10, 2016)

I found a used MeadowCreek 120 for $2000. I was looking hard at Lang and Shirley Fabrication but this fell into my lap. It is local so that would see me a lot of driving or shipping costs. It also has the insulated firebox and stainless shelf.
  So the question is the used  Meadow creek or a new Shirley?

If I was going new this wouldn't be a question Shirley all the way. Just don't know anything about the Meadowcreeks except they use 3/16th cook chamber and 1/4 on the box. Paint inside and out for some reason. And use stainless steel shelves which is nice. 

Just don't know how they cook and hold temps.


----------



## pstores (Apr 11, 2016)

Well I bought it and it is a very nice smoker..... Cooked chicken with my same ol recipe and was the best chicken I ever made.


----------



## jasper7 (Apr 11, 2016)

That's a lot of smoker you just picked up.  Do you cater or enter comps?


----------



## pstores (Apr 11, 2016)

Yeah I know....lol..... No buy I eat a lot. For the price I just couldn't pass it up.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 12, 2016)

They are made just a few miles from where we lived in PA. Well built and nice features but Big $$$. Best of luck...JJ


----------

